# Reifenauswahlqual



## Fie (20. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

im Moment fahre ich hinten wie vorne Maxxis. Ich suche jetzt einfach einen Vergleich zum Racing Ralph, aber es soll kein Schwalbe sein. Er sollte gut mit Schotter umgehen können und bestens auf Asphalt laufen. Ein guter Pannenschutz wäre zwecks Schotter Vorraussetzung.

Laßt mal euren Erfahrungen freien Lauf 

Danke!

Grüßle

Micha


PS: ich wußte nicht, was ich in die SuFu eingeben sollte.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit einem Michelin Wild Grip`r ? 
Den fahr ich zwar nur im Winter (hinten) als "Schlammreifen"  aber man muss es auch so sehen, dass ich im Sommer nen Schwalbe Smart Sam fahre  Sprich ich bin des öfteren auch mal auf Radwegen unterwegs und da war für mich der Wild Grip`r im Winter die beste Lösung, weil er keinen so argen Rollwiederstand hat, aber bei den matschigen Verhältnissen auf Trails und Waldwegen noch genug Traktion bietet 
Meiner Meinung nach baut er aber ziemlich breit! Fahre ihn in 2,25 und das war das absolute Maximum in meinem Hardtail. Am Anfang haben die kleinen Noppen sogar am Rahmen geschliffen 

Ansonsten werfe ich mal noch Continental mit X- oder Mountain King in den Raum, wobei ich mit denen keine Erfahrung habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

Also ich Fahr nen Continental Race King. Der war auf meinem lapierre drauf und bin damit sehr zufrieden! 
Er rollt auf Teer Super, hab das schon gemerkt wenn man mit mehreren fährt,und ich dann von hinten immer an allen vorbei Rolle. Allerdings hat er nicht so guten Halt/Grip auf schotter. Und das wolltest du ja auch haben. Also werde ich dir damit leider nicht weiterhelfen können.


----------



## scylla (20. März 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Michelin Wild Grip`r ?
> Den fahr ich zwar nur im Winter (hinten) als "Schlammreifen"  aber man muss es auch so sehen, dass ich im Sommer nen Schwalbe Smart Sam fahre  Sprich ich bin des öfteren auch mal auf Radwegen unterwegs und da war für mich der Wild Grip`r im Winter die beste Lösung, weil er keinen so argen Rollwiederstand hat, aber bei den matschigen Verhältnissen auf Trails und Waldwegen noch genug Traktion bietet
> Meiner Meinung nach baut er aber ziemlich breit! Fahre ihn in 2,25 und das war das absolute Maximum in meinem Hardtail. Am Anfang haben die kleinen Noppen sogar am Rahmen geschliffen
> 
> Ansonsten werfe ich mal noch Continental mit X- oder Mountain King in den Raum, wobei ich mit denen keine Erfahrung habe



wild grip'r hätte ich jetzt auch empfohlen  grip ist in ordnung in der reifenklasse, ist recht günstig, rollt gut. pannenschutz ist so lala im vergleich zu einem dicken freeride-schlappen, aber auch da würde ich sagen in ordnung für die reifenklasse (also schotter hält er locker stand, sofern keine glasscherben drunter gemischt sind ).
und ja, der baut breit. 57mm in 2.25 laut ETRTO. sollte aber für ein coilair noch kein problem darstellen.


----------



## Lisa35 (20. März 2012)

Ich hatte auch Wild Grip und war damit sehr zufrieden. Jetzt fahre ich Schwalbe Nobby Nic die ich persönlich super finde. Aber du willst ja keine Schwalbe. Darf ich fragen warum nicht?


----------



## Fie (20. März 2012)

Ich finde Schwalbe so extrem teuer und will dem etwas gegensteuern. 
Ich war mit dem Racing Ralph total zufrieden, aber ich hatte extrem oft nen Platten. 
Das hat mich für den Preis einfach mal genervt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. März 2012)

Ich würde auch den Wild Grip´r in 2,25 empfehlen, hab ich auch auf dem Hardtail drauf, mit dem ich bis letztes Jahr oft in die Arbeit gefahren bin (einfach 22km), Asfalt, Schotter und ein kleines bißchen Trail gemischt. Dafür ist er auch recht langlebig. Als Geländereifen auf meinem "Bergradl" hat er mir nicht so gut gefallen.


----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

da fällt mir ein, weils auch bald schon der Fall ist:

was würdet ihr denn für einen Reifen für einen Marathon (gefragt hier der Tegernsee Marathon Strecke A) empfehlen? mit meinem Race King rolle ich zwar super auf Schotter und Teer, aber da fehlt mir ein wenig der Grip, noch dazu soll ja dieses Jahr an der A Strecke auch ein Trail Stück mit dabei sein... 

Sorry Fie, ich hoffe das stört dich nicht wenn ich nun deinen Thread für meine Frage mit benutze??


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. März 2012)

Chayenne: ich fahre dort mit den fat Alberts 
So wie auch letztes Jahr, keine Lust extra Reifen zu wechseln...


----------



## Votec Tox (20. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich würde auch den Wild Grip´r in 2,25 empfehlen, hab ich auch auf dem Hardtail drauf, mit dem ich bis letztes Jahr oft in die Arbeit gefahren bin (einfach 22km), Asfalt, Schotter und ein kleines bißchen Trail gemischt. Dafür ist er auch recht langlebig. Als Geländereifen auf meinem "Bergradl" hat er mir nicht so gut gefallen.



Bin jetzt ganz irritiert, ich hatte den Michelin 2,25 grip'r auch mal am Hinterrad. Er baut breit und war sehr günstig, das stimmt.
Aber er hat ja sehr viel Freischnitt zwischen den einzelnen Stollen, eine sehr gute Selbstreinigung bei schlammigen Bedingungen, man konnte jedoch zuschauen wie sich die Stollen abfuhren, er hielt bei mir nur halb so lang wie ein Maxxis Minion oder Schwalbe Muddy Mary. (Beide sind nicht für Fies Einsatzzweck geeignet, das ist klar, habe aber nur zu diesen den Vergleich).
Ich fand ihn für den Preis im Gelände ganz o.k. da mußte man ihn mit sehr wenig Luft fahren, sodaß die paar Stollen richtig greifen konnten, dann walkte er schön. Auf der Straße war er so lala, ein Schwalbe in der günstigen und harten Performance Mischung rollt auch nicht schlechter.

Grüße!


----------



## Honigblume (21. März 2012)

Den Grip'r fahre ich auch, find den im Trail sehr gutmütig und im Matsch hat der einen super Grip der Sicherheit vermittelt. Hatte bisher nur einen Platten mit dem und ich fahre den schon etliche Kilometer.
Das einzige Manko ist, daß er mir auf grobem Schotter bei 35km/h kaum Sicherheit vermittelt hat, "schwimmt" etwas auf diesem Untergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. März 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bin jetzt ganz irritiert, ich hatte den Michelin 2,25 grip'r auch mal am Hinterrad. Er baut breit und war sehr günstig, das stimmt.
> Aber er hat ja sehr viel Freischnitt zwischen den einzelnen Stollen, eine sehr gute Selbstreinigung bei schlammigen Bedingungen, man konnte jedoch zuschauen wie sich die Stollen abfuhren, er hielt bei mir nur halb so lang wie ein Maxxis Minion oder Schwalbe Muddy Mary. (Beide sind nicht für Fies Einsatzzweck geeignet, das ist klar, habe aber nur zu diesen den Vergleich).
> 
> Grüße!



Mit der Haltbarkeit hab ich mich vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt: Auf meinem Bergfully hat er sich auch schnell runtergefahren, zudem war ich mit dem Grip nicht zufrieden. Fast alle meine alten Reifen fristen dann noch ihr Gnadenbrot auf dem Alltags-Hardtail. Und dort merkt man ihm mehr oder weniger keinen weiteren Verschleiß an. Mit 2,5-3 bar fährt der doch super auf hartem Boden! Jedenfalls hält ein doppelt so teurer NN nie und nimmer doppelt so lang.
Früher bin ich ja immer den IRC Mythos gefahren, aber den gibt´s leider nicht mehr


----------



## Fie (21. März 2012)

@ chayenne06

gar kein Problem, paßt doch rein!

Also welcher Reifen ist nun vergleichbar mit dem Racing Ralph? Ich bin mit diesem Reifen eigentlich auch einen kompletten Winter durchgefahren. Er war dafür völlig ungeeignet, aber in der Not muß man das nehmen, was man hat und man "lernt" damit zu fahren 

Momentan fahre ich hinten einen Highroller (Größe weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, aber denke auch mal 2,4) und vorne einen ADvantage 2,4 Maxxis. Für´s Geländer absolut passend und reinigt sich super gut selbst.

Jetzt für den "Sommer" brauch ich einfach etwas was spitze rollt, einen guten Pannenschutz hat und bei Schotter mich nicht gleich abschmeißt.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (21. März 2012)

hinten wie vorne Maxxis
Racing Ralph
Michelin Wild Grip`r
Schwalbe Smart Sam
Continental mit X
Mountain King
Continental Race King
Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Marathon
Fat Albert
Schwalbe Muddy Mary
IRC Mythos
Highroller
Advantage
13 Beiträge und 14 Reifen.


----------



## fuertherbse (21. März 2012)

Na Bobbele.
Sind halt wie Schuhe fürs Fahrrad, nicht wie bei dir, der neue Schuhe erst braucht wenn sie von den Füßen geschimmelt sind, du Taucher.
Hier ist Ladies Spielplatz.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. März 2012)

Conti X-King (2.2 oder 2.4, Racesport oder Protection).


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich würde auch den Wild Grip´r in 2,25 empfehlen, hab ich auch auf dem Hardtail drauf, mit dem ich bis letztes Jahr oft in die Arbeit gefahren bin (einfach 22km), Asfalt, Schotter und ein kleines bißchen Trail gemischt. Dafür ist er auch recht langlebig. Als Geländereifen auf meinem "Bergradl" hat er mir nicht so gut gefallen.



Die 2.25 von Michelin bauen aber fast so breit auf wie ein 2.4 von Schwalbe! Ich habe meinem Sohn den Wild Rock´r drauf gemacht, dafür aber nur in 2.1, der ist ein wenig schmaler als ein 2.25 von Schwalbe. Die Grip´r haben mir auch auf Schotter zu wenig Seitenhalt, die werden recht schnell instabil in der Kurve und bevor das ganze Rad abschmiert.... (vor allem wenns naß ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (26. März 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> hinten wie vorne Maxxis
> Racing Ralph
> Michelin Wild Grip`r
> Schwalbe Smart Sam
> ...


Und vom Straßen- bis zum Leichtenduroreifen alles dabei!


----------



## scylla (26. März 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Und vom Straßen- bis zum Leichtenduroreifen alles dabei!



ja, wir Frauen sind halt doof und haben von Technik keinen Plan.
q.e.d.
ich geb's ja zu

nur wer aus... 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion oder Schwalbe Muddy Mary. (Beide sind nicht für Fies Einsatzzweck geeignet, das ist klar, habe aber nur zu diesen den Vergleich).





Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Früher bin ich ja immer den IRC Mythos gefahren, aber den gibt´s leider nicht mehr





Fie schrieb:


> Momentan fahre ich hinten einen Highroller (Größe weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, aber denke auch mal 2,4) und vorne einen ADvantage 2,4 Maxxis. Für´s Geländer absolut passend und reinigt sich super gut selbst.
> Jetzt für den "Sommer" brauch ich einfach etwas was spitze rollt, einen guten Pannenschutz hat und bei Schotter mich nicht gleich abschmeißt.



die obige "Empfehlungsliste" bastelt...

... kann vielleicht selber nicht mal lesen...?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ja, wir Frauen sind halt doof und haben von Technik keinen Plan....


Das hat doch mit Frauen nichts zu tun. Hier im IBC-Forum sind ganz häufig solche nichtssagenden Informationen von TE zu lesen.
Wenn ich z. B. diesen Anfang sehe...


Fie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...gut mit Schotter umgehen können und bestens auf Asphalt laufen. ...


... dann frage ich mich, ob nicht besser ein Crosser als ein MTB gefahren werden sollte. Die Reifenfrage stellt sich, wenn überhaupt, erst nachrangig!


----------



## scylla (26. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das hat doch mit Frauen nichts zu tun. Hier im IBC-Forum sind ganz häufig solche nichtssagenden Informationen von TE zu lesen.



also außer deinem Text sehe ich hier keine nichtssagende Information 
Es war klar und deutlich die Frage formuliert, was gut auf Asphalt rollt (vergleichbar zum Racing Ralph), und gute Traktion auf Schotter bietet. Die TE meinte ebenfalls, dass ihre jetzige Maxxis Reifen-Kombi ihr für oben beschriebenen Einsatzzweck zu schlecht rollt, auch wenn sie sie im Gelände gut findet. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Dass dann verschiedene Meinungen kommen versteht sich doch auch von alleine, gerade bei so einem kontroversen Thema wie Reifen.

Ob man auf Asphalt und Schotter auch mit einem Crosser fahren könnte ist doch unerheblich! Wenn man nur eines Mtb's würdig ist, wenn man fährt wie Sam Hill, und sich den ganzen Tag auf den krassesten DH-Pisten von Whistler rumtreibt, dann sollte das gesamte IBC-Forum auf der Stelle die Räder abgeben und mit Briefmarkensammeln anfangen 

Aber du willst ja eh nur trollen...
nur könntest du das bittesehr im KTWR weiterführen, und deine Kollegen auch gleich mitnehmen? Danke vielmals!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber du willst ja eh nur trollen.


Nein.


----------



## MissQuax (26. März 2012)

Es nervt wirklich, daß anscheinend nicht wenige Männer Langeweile und nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als hier nicht erwünschte Kommentare von sich zu geben. 

Anscheinend ist deren Provokationspotential in anderen Foren erschöpft und die bestenfalls überflüssigen Äußerungen verpuffen unbeachtet, so daß sie es hier versuchen müssen. Vielleicht eine Art von nachpubertärem ADS. 

*Das hier ist das "LADIES ONLY"-FORUM - wer als "Nicht-Lady" nichts Sinnvolles / Hilfreiches posten kann, soll sich gefälligst raushalten!*

Und he, Holzkopf, in deinem Benutzertitel ist ein "ter" zuviel!


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. März 2012)

Ich überles die einfach, dann wird denen vons elbst langweilig...


----------



## Fie (26. März 2012)

Himmel...

Ich hab eh schon schlechte Laune und muß mich hier noch zusätzlich aufregen!
Ich hab keinen Bock mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scylla (26. März 2012)

nicht ärgern lassen, Fie!
(genau das ist nämlich der Plan von unserem allerliebsten Besuch aus dem KTWR)


----------



## Fie (26. März 2012)

Ich ärgere mich nicht wirklich! Nur frage ich mich, was für einen Plan diese KTWRler wirklich verfolgen? Ich glaube, sie haben gar keinen und müssen deswegen bei Frauen ihren Frust ablassen, weil sie keiner mehr ernst nimmt. 
Wenn ich löschen könnte, würde ich jeden dieser selten dämlichen Beiträge einfach wortlos löschen! KONTINUIERLICH und KONSEQUENT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SpongeBob_ (26. März 2012)

Rrrrrrichtiiiiiig!


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. März 2012)

Fie schrieb:


> Himmel...
> 
> Ich hab eh schon schlechte Laune und muß mich hier noch zusätzlich aufregen!
> Ich hab keinen Bock mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Reg Dich nicht auf, lohnt nicht ab einem IQ unter Raumtemperatur beim Gegenüber.


----------



## Easy (27. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Früher bin ich ja immer den IRC Mythos gefahren, aber den gibt´s leider nicht mehr



Die Legende lebt wieder!!! Und das zu Top-Preisen und neuerdings auch in 2,25 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m76/k371/irc.html?od=&ft=1

Der Mibro wurde auch immer sehr gelobt, ich persönlich bin ihn noch nicht gefahren, steht aber auf meiner Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Honigblume (10. April 2012)

Darf ich mich an deinen Fred dranhängen Fie?

Hat jemand den Conti X-King in der Protection Version und kann sagen ob der wirklich pannensicherer als die herkömmliche Version?

Im Moment ist eben die herkömmliche Version drauf und ich habe jetzt schon den zweiten Platten, ein Rennen mag ich so nicht fahren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Darf ich mich an deinen Fred dranhängen Fie?
> 
> Hat jemand den Conti X-King in der Protection Version und kann sagen ob der wirklich pannensicherer als die herkömmliche Version?
> 
> Im Moment ist eben die herkömmliche Version drauf und ich habe jetzt schon den zweiten Platten, ein Rennen mag ich so nicht fahren.



Sehe grad, dass ich ma wieder versehentlich im Frauenforum gepostet hab 
Sei es drum. Ich hatte den X-King 2.4 Prot. nun ein Jahr lang komplett pannenfrei am Hardtail (und der Reifen musste einiges mitmachen). Und das bei gut 90kg fahrfertig. Der hat eben eine verstärkte Karkasse, wird also nicht so leicht von einem Felsen aufgeschlitzt, kriegt nicht so leicht einen Snakebite und steht halt in Kurven etwas stabiler. Gegen Durchstiche von unten ist er auch nicht besser gewappnet.


----------



## Honigblume (10. April 2012)

Hmm.... beim ersten Platten war der Schlauch an der Lauffläche kaputt... den zweiten Platten hab ich vorhin erst entdeckt, weiß also noch nicht wo der kaputt ist.

Wenn der gegen Durchstiche von unten nicht besser schützt, ist der dann doch keine Alternative für mich :-(


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

was haltet ihr vom continental mountain king? 
denke als allrounder hat er ganz gute kriterien bekommen? 
mein race king ist mir doch etwas zu unsicher wenns nass/rutschig ist...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den gut, fahre den hinten, vorne die Rubber Queen. Da wir ja ähnliches Gelände fahren, schätze ich, dürfte das auch für dich gut passen. Allerdings hab ich noch keinen Reifen gefunden, der im Chiemgauer Baatz überhaupt nicht rutscht. Die Combi rollt auch recht gut, ich mag auch nicht mit Treibanker fahren


----------



## MissQuax (31. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre den Mountain King auf einem meiner Hardtails, v + h 2.2 und finde ihn bei trockenem Untergrund, auch wenn es mal grob und steinig ist, wirklich gut. Obwohl ich auf Trails (anders als auf dem Arbeitsweg) mit relativ wenig Luft fahre (v: ca. 1,8 - 2,0 bar, h: ca. 2,0 - 2,2 bar) hatte ich bisher weder einen Durchstich noch einen Durchschlag.

Bei nassen, schlammigen Untergrund (besonders wenn es z. B. lehmige Böden sind) ist er aber aufgrund der recht kleinen und nicht besonders hohen Stollen schnell überfordert.

Abrollen tut er gut, Verschleiß ist etwas schlechter als z. B. bei Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusTrovato (7. Juni 2012)

hallo 
ich fahre vorne conti mountain king 2,25 racesport mit 2,25 bar, hinten conti x-king 2,4 mit 2,25 bar in einem marathonfully.
als ich die erste tour gefahren bin war ich begeistert wie leicht der satz rollt. pannen hab ich seit ca. 1000km nicht gehabt.früher bin ich schwalbe NN gefahren.
also den Contisatz kann ich empfehlen und wenn nicht um jede schotterkurfe gedriftet wird dann hebt der satz auch lange. 

grüßle highspeed


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juni 2012)

Ich teste seit ca. 1000 km auf dem Hardtail den Mountain King in 2,2 vorne und den X-King in 2,2 hinten. Beide in Protection und BC Version. Max. 2 Bar Reifendruck. Gefällt mir besser als die Nobbys, welche ich vorher hatte. Daher wird demnächst auch das Racefully diese Söckchen bekommen.


----------



## snowbikerin (20. Juni 2012)

@ Fie: Für welche Reifen hast du dich denn jetzt entschieden?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
fahre zur Zeit sehr viel Radweg mit weiten Strecken. Da das wohl über den Sommer so bleiben wird und ich kein Rennrad besitze, möchte ich auf mein Hardtail Reifen mit guten Rolleigenschaften aufziehen.
Momentan fahr ich vorne noch den Originalreifen (keine Ahnung was das ist  no-name halt ) der bald runter ist. Hinten fahre ich einen Smart Sam in 2.0 , den möchte ich allerdings vorne drauf machen wenn der vorne runter ist, sprich ich suche was neues für hinten 

Bin mit dem Smart Sam recht zufrieden, allerdings würd ich gern wissen ob es vllt noch leichter und mit besseren Laufeigenschaften geht  Profil brauche ich eigentlich nicht soviel, wenn dann fahre ich noch Waldautobahn und kleine Trails die nicht so schwer sondern eher flowig sind, außerdem fahr ich im Sommer bevorzugt wenns trocken ist 

Vllt was, was in die Richtung Fitnessrad/Cyclocross geht? Wieviel macht die Reifenbreite aus? Obwohl es würde bestimmt komisch aussehen wenn ich vorne was breites und hinten was schmales drauf hab


----------



## Fie (24. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden, aber es wird definitiv ein Conti!

Ich bin immer noch am Auswerten... und ein Dankeschön an die Tipps!

Weiter so!


----------



## Fotocase (26. Juni 2012)

Moin,
kleine frage macht es Sinn den Conti Mountain King 2 in der größe VA in 2.2 und hinten 2.4 zu fahren????
*
Fragt meine bessere häfte! 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dancing Queen (7. Juli 2012)

Beim Hardtail schon. Da dämpft der Reifen einiges weg -natürlich keine Bordsteine. Allerdings musst Du -wenn Du nicht zweimal kaufen willst- vorher gucken ob er auch in den Hinterbau passt. 

Der TEin kann ich den Schwalbe (ja,ich weiss,willst Du nicht -les trotzdem weiter) "Fat Albert PERVORMANCE" empfehlen. Der ist spottbillig und bietet guten Grip und anständige Rolleigenschaften.




Sehe grad erst, dass Du für Deine bessere Hälfte fragst. Falls es sich bei seinem/ihrem Gefährt um ein Fully handelt macht es nicht wirkich Sinn.


----------



## dancing Queen (7. Juli 2012)

@Fie: Bei leichten Depressionen hilft ein Bad mit ätherischen Ölen - bei schweren, ein Bad mit Fön!


----------



## Maiki_35 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal, dass ich mich als Kerl hier rein hänge. 

Also du willst einen Reifen, der eigentlich nen guter Allrounder sein soll, so sehe ich das, oder?

Habe zum Racing Ralph nicht den Vergleich, da ich den noch nie gefahren bin. Seit ich mir letztes Jahr nen Fully gekauft hatte, gebraucht mit 2,25" Rocket Ron ausgestattet, war schnell klar, da muss was anderes drauf.

Meine Anforderungen sind in etwa gleich. Bin auf den Specialized folgende Reifen gefahren, bis es mir geklaut wurde.

MK 2,4" hinten und Fat Albert 2,4" vorn. Der MK baute deutlich schmäler als der FA, aber war gut zu händeln. Fahre jetzt auch nicht sehr agressiv, wo man ans Limit kommen würde.

Dann habe ich mir ein Cannondale Prophet gekauft und da sind jetzt, auf Empfehlung von nen für mich wirklichen Reifenpapst, die Maxxis Ardent drauf, in 2,4".

Das wäre jetzt absolut meine Empfehlung auch an dich, da ich finde, dass dieser Reifen ein wirklich guter Allrounder ist. Baut auch ordentlich breit, je nach Felgenbreite.

Also Ardent kaufen ind spass haben 

Beste Grüsse
Maik


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2012)

Hallo Ladies,
muss mir jetzt definitiv einen neuen Reifen für hinten zulegen, da der Sommer ja nicht wirklich trocken werden will Außerdem ist mein Trailanteil stark gestiegen, seit ich mit der Mountainbikegruppe unterwegs bin 

Liebäugel mit dem *Mountainking*, da diesen viele schon gelobt haben, die Frage ist allerdings wie breit der baut  
Der soll aufs Hardtail wo die breite natürlich begrenzt ist; ein Wild Grip`r in 2.25 (der jetzt vorne rollt) passt gerade noch rein 

Nun die Frage an die Damen die den Mountainking in 2.4 fahren, könnte jemand mal messen  ?

Was sagt ihr dazu verschiedene Reifenmarken zu mischen (vorne+hinten)? In dem Fall dann Michelin und Conti...


----------



## Fischkopp (2. August 2012)

Schau doch mal bei http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/, da findest Du die Abmessungen zahlreicher Reifen aller möglichen Marken.

Der Mountainking in 2.4 sollte demnach deutlich (!) breiter sein als der 2.25er Wild Grip'r, in 2.2 hätte der Mountainking aber in etwa gleiche Breite wie der Michelin.

Und bzgl. Reifen / Marken mischen - das ist echt Geschmackssache. Ich kenne viele Leute, die mit Mischbereifung unterwegs sind, fahre selbst aber lieber vorne und hinten einheitlich. Also ausprobieren


----------



## 4mate (2. August 2012)

Hauptsache der neue Reifen wird am VR aufgezogen, er darf auch breiter 
sein als der Hinterradreifen (z. B.: HRR 2.25" ; VRR 2.4"), in den Gabeln ist Raum


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Hauptsache der neue Reifen wird am VR aufgezogen, er darf auch breiter
> sein als der Hinterradreifen (z. B.: HRR 2.25" ; VRR 2.4"), in den Gabeln ist Raum


Warum soll der neue Reifen am VR aufgezogen werden? Ich dachte der Reifen mit mehr Grip soll vorne hin 
Dass in der Gabel vorne viel Platz ist, ist mir auch klar, deswegen hab ich ja auch wegen dem HR gefragt


----------



## 4mate (2. August 2012)

Der neue Reifen ist der mit dem meisten Grip und wird immer am VR aufgezogen.

 Rutscht eines der Räder seitlich weg, ist es am VR wesentlich unangenehmer 
als am HR - da kann man gegen lenken.
Bei VR-Rutschern  sind die Folgen der Gravitation beschleunigte Bewegungslinien nach vorne unten.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Der neue Reifen ist der mit dem meisten Grip und wird immer am VR aufgezogen.


Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist mir klar warum ich vorne mehr Grip brauche...
Aber es kommt doch immer drauf an wie viele km ich den "alten" Reifen gefahren habe,das kann man so gar nicht pauschal sagen vor allem wenn es zwei verschiedene Reifen sind 

Und danke an Fischkopp für den Link, hat mir weiter geholfen!


----------



## scylla (2. August 2012)

tu den mountainking doch vorne rein, der hat nämlich sowieso mehr grip als der wild grip'r 

bei conti reifen immer nur black chili compound kaufen, auch wenn's teurer ist! die billig-version ohne black chili gummi taugt anscheinend gar nichts. beim mountainking außerdem darauf achten, dass du den mountainking II erwischst, nicht den alten mit den dreieckigen stollen. ich hatte erst den alten, der hat nicht viel getaugt, aber vom mk II mit black chili bin ich jetzt sehr angetan.

was für eine maulweite haben denn deine felgen? könnte sein, dass du dir mit dem 2.4er keinen gefallen tust, wenn die felge zu schmal ist. 
breiter reifen auf schmaler felge fährt sich nämlich ziemlich bescheiden, da der reifen mit wenig luftdruck gefahren schnell zum abknicken neigt. um das zu verhindern muss man dann mehr druck fahren, was leider auch nicht gerade zu mehr grip führt. wenn du eine felge mit <20mm maulweite hast, nimm lieber den 2.2er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> tu den mountainking doch vorne rein, der hat nämlich sowieso mehr grip als der wild grip'r
> 
> bei conti reifen immer nur black chili compound kaufen, auch wenn's teurer ist! die billig-version ohne black chili gummi taugt anscheinend gar nichts. beim mountainking außerdem darauf achten, dass du den mountainking II erwischst, nicht den alten mit den dreieckigen stollen. ich hatte erst den alten, der hat nicht viel getaugt, aber vom mk II mit black chili bin ich jetzt sehr angetan.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich hab leider nur 19mm Maulweite,da hat sich die diskussion wohl erledigt 
Geben sich Mountainking und Wild Grip`r soviel? Was ich so gelesen hab, ist der Wild Grip`r für seine guten Eigenschaften im Schlamm bekannt und der Mountainking für seine guten Rolleigenschaften im Verhältnis zum Grip 
Werde mir dann den Mountainking II in 2.2 in der Protectionversion zulegen 

Was mir heute noch beim Platten flicken (bis ich das winzige Loch mal gefunden hatte ) aufgefallen ist, dass der Schlauch nur bis 2.1 ausgelegt ist   Was kanns da für negative Auswirkungen geben? War übrigens mein erster Platter nach anderthalb Jahren


----------



## IngeKoschmidder (3. August 2012)

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit den maxxis ikon.


  Ich wollte unbedingt einen neuen Reifen weil ich mit dem Racing Ralph nicht so zufrieden war.
  Ein sehr guter Freund überredete mich dann den Ikon zu fahren (hatte auch keine Wahl  er montierte sie mir einfach).
  Er ist unwahrscheinlich schnell, hat immer Grip und durch sein großes Volumen ist er sehr komfortabel.
  Mein Fazit: erstmals kein anderer mehr ;-)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ich will endlich meinen Racing Ralph gegen einen anderen Reifen austauschen.

Die drei Kandidaten in der Endausscheidung sind
1) IRC Mythos XC II
2) Continental Mountain King II
3) Michelin Wild Grip'r

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit diesen Reifen (positive und/oder negative)?


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi WarriorPrincess - demnächst kann ich dir was über den Contintental Mountain King II was sagen. Hab mich auch dafür entschieden.


----------



## Honigblume (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich liebe meinen Wild Grip'r 

Rollt gut auf jedem Untergrund, kommt mit Matsch zurecht, verzeiht Fahrfehlerchen und ich find den noch recht günstig.
Schotter mag er nicht sooo gern, zeigt da aber deutlich seine Grenzen auf und bricht nicht unvorhergesehen aus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich find den Wild Grip´r schrecklich, auf keinem Untergrund war ich damit zufrieden. Da find ich echt den IRC Mythos besser und der ist richtig billig. Der Mountain King II ist sicher der Reifen mit den meisten Reserven, spielt aber auch preislich in einer anderen Liga. Mein Alltagsradl, mit dem ich auch durch den Wald fahre, hat die Mythos drauf, die es hierfür tun, das "echte" Bergradl hat Conto Rubber Queen und MK II drauf, diese Kombi bietet für MICH den besten Kompromiss aus gutem Rollverhalten und Grip.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2012)

Im Moment fahr ich den Rocket Ron bzw Racing Ralph von Schwalbe, aber so der ideale Reifen für die momentanen Verhältnisse wie Matsch und teilweise leichte Schneedecke/gefrorener Boden ist er nun wirklich nicht. 

Kann mir jemand da mal einen Tipp geben, welcher Reifen für obengenannten Untergrund die optimalere Lösung wäre? 

Hab zwar schon im Forum ein bißel geschaut, aber da ging es hauptsächlich um Spikereifen.... sowas brauch ich jetzt nicht wirklich


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Dezember 2012)

Kann sein dass ich es schon mal erwähnt habe, aber für alle die sich nicht durchscrollen wollen...
Ich fahr im Winter die Kombi *Michelin Wild Grip`r* und *Continental Mountain King II* in der Protection Version 

Meine Anforderungen waren sehr auf Allround ausgelegt, sprich ich fahr auch mal ne Tour mit viel Radweg und Waldautobahn, aber auch mal ne Singletrailrunde. Da waren meine bisherigen Reifen grundsätzlich überfordert und es wurde rutschig was mich unsicher gemacht hat  Und auf Grund meiner Nachforschungen viel meine Wahl auf diese Reifen, die einen leichten Rollwiderstand mit realtiv gutem Grip vereinen. Bisher bin ich voll zufrieden muss aber sagen dass ich wohl die kleinen Reifenunterschiede gar nicht merken würde, weil ich noch keine Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet habe


----------

